# Petition to Airtel Broadband. Please sign!



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2009)

*afup.broadbandforum.in/

Please sign even if you are not an Airtel Customer.

Remember to sign with valid email IDs.. You would need to confirm your email address before your petition is counted.

Oh, and *spread the word! Blog about it, post it on forums, orkut, facebook, twitter, status messages etc!*

Thanks!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2009)

Even though Airtel is not present in Himachal.. i'm still signing this petition so as some relief can be given to my fellow internet users.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2009)

Done, but how can we ensure that it reaches Mr.Mittal?

BTW, I am also not an Airtel customer. I signed it because if they implement, other ISP's will start implementing the same policy. Broadband in India will be pushed back to the stone ages.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

Signed it. Hope they realize the folly of their ways.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 25, 2009)

signed the petition 

let there be e-peace !!


----------



## ishanjain (Feb 25, 2009)

Phew...
Alas got something to dumb my anger upon...
Signed it......


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

signed ! Though not an airtel customer but I cannot see someone fooking up our country in name of Fair Usage Policy.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 25, 2009)

Signed with some real abuse

BTW I am on a 256 Kbps plan but since yesterday my upload speed has gone up to 100Kbps. At this rate I will exhaust my 15GB limit within 10 days


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2009)

Remember to sign with valid email IDs.. You would need to confirm your email address before your petition is counted.


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr. Mittal,

Please settle in Kolkata.Here BSNL is giving 256 Kbps unlimited for only Rs. 500/- only.Take that connection.I think you can save your household expenditure.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 25, 2009)

mrbgupta said:


> Mr. Mittal,
> 
> Here BSNL is giving 256 Kbps unlimited for only Rs. 500/- only



*rubbing my eyes* 256 unlimited for 500 only


----------



## unni (Feb 25, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

Signed and submitted.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 25, 2009)

Done!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 25, 2009)

done!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2009)

Done here as well


----------



## iChaitanya (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed.

Guys, please sign it.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed!!!
Also posted on my facebook a/c & Tweeted it!!!!


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed !!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed. It may not happen with me frequently as i dont download that much, but yes, this is unfair and i dont support it. If i paid for unlimited, i should get unlimited.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 26, 2009)

@kalpik, When and How is this petition being forwarded to Airtel?

Also, I signed the petition last night but havent received confirmation email yet... Please PM me what to do...

EDIT: Also, in list of services requiring heavier bandwidth, should online gaming also be included? Though not using it, I feel it may require decent bandwidth...

Arun


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2009)

Its working! I got a call again from the Nodal Office. Asked me how did i get to know about FUP. I said its all over your website! Gave him the link. He said he'll call me back. In another 15 mins he called back, and started explaining. Said a survey shows some users are using excessive bandwidth. I stopped him there itself and said "excessive" is not the word. You should say utilizing 100%. He was like ok yes.. He said "but the connection is still unlimited and we are not charging extra". I said ok dude.. you have unlimited plans from 128 kbps to 1 mbps. Why are you charging differently for them? I said im not just paying for the unlimited tag, im also paying for the speed. He said well yes. I said does this not ammount to deficeiency in service? He was quiet. Then he said but we have taken approval from TRAI. I said look.. TRAI is an open organization. I cant find anything like that on their site. I can only see that you have given recommendation, but i cannot see where TRAI has given aprooval. I asked him to forward me some communication from TRAI where they say they have approved it. He said.. well i dont know sir.. I said then you should not say that you have got approval.. Then he carried on saying we are still evaluating the policy.. We may not even apply it based on user feedback. I said that's fine. He said he can forward my complaint as feedback to the management. I said that would be great. I also asked him to open afup.broadbandforum.in. I told him that this site clearly reflects the sentiments of the customers and i asked him to add a link to this site in the feedback he would submit to the management. He said sure sir, ill do that.

Heh.. So this IS picking pace.. Lets keep the pressure up! Ill keep you informed of any other updates.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

signed.. well drafted..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 26, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Also, I signed the petition last night but havent received confirmation email yet... Please PM me what to do...



Me too haven't received the confirmation email.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

So they've finally responded!! Great!


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

I did some two blog posts ridiculing this policy, guess this is what am good at...lolz


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2009)

For people who have not received the confirmation mail, ill just contact the admin at broadbandforum.in and ask him to check it out 

Thanks for signing!


----------



## paroh (Feb 26, 2009)

I think all the user using airtel should also launch a complain to TRAI about the new airtel policy and user all ready suffering from the crappy download speed and now this policy to make unlimited to limited (IT is very IMPORTANT).


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 26, 2009)

@paroh: I support your idea. Any idea what is the proper way to do that?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

Signed! I want my unlimited connection back!


----------



## RMN (Feb 26, 2009)

i signed it too...
btw i came to know that even in the UK,Sky has a "limit" on their "unlimited" connections.!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 26, 2009)

@Kalpik :dude ,, u shud've recorded the whole conversation that took place ...

and TRAI hasn't approved the recommendation so far and it wud take a long while before this is even considered .however Airtel is free to do whatever it wants to do within this period .

Not a Airtel BB customer but still signed the petition ... hoping that this one is actually forwarded to airtel unlike the countless others all throughout the net ....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2009)

signed...


please dont stop there ...



spread the word in orkut...


please 


change the title of ur account in orkut to the site name ....


please 



and the thread starter .. please include a request to alll to post this link / petition in all forums , orkut , facebook , email .... lets spread the word...


lets spread the word....


----------



## mavihs (Feb 27, 2009)

guys whoever hasnt recieved d confirmation msg plaz in ur SPAM mails!!!! Even i get d msg in my Spam folder!!!!


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Feb 27, 2009)

done as i am a airtel user


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2009)

guys dont forget to confirm your entry ...

there will be email in your inbox.. click the link to confirm your entry ...

pleas do .. otehr wise even though you have signed there ... its of no use ...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

Can we sue Airtel?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2009)

A very nice video about net neutrality: *afup.broadbandforum.in/net-neutrality

I hope all you guys are spreading this as much as you can. We need a decent amount of signatures before we can take this forward!


----------



## viruses (Feb 27, 2009)

signed


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 28, 2009)

Singed By me with lots of ****.
Any one know ID of mittal? Just want to give him link 2 Railwire site


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 28, 2009)

You know, Even if I am not a customer of Airtel, I am really worried about the loss of Net Neutrality. I will suggest two things:

One, anyone of us who has actually seen the service degraded sue Bharti Telefraud in Consumer Court.

Two, let us meet up and form a charitable trust, Collect some money and hire a lawyer then file a PIL against Bharti in Civil Courts. I say that we file a PIL which asks Bharti to get rid of this crazy policy as well as take an advance injunction from any other ISP going for such crazy things.

Online Petitions are not gonna work in India if my knowledge is correct. No body really cares. Send them proper legal summons from courts of law and they will have to answer for their actions to the people who will bust them if they do not.

It might be a long and drawn struggle but we have to be prepared for it if we want safety for a long term.

I think this is high time Digit too clears its stand on Net Neutrality and since they have the power of journalism, if their views meet ours, I request Digit to launch what my teachers in the journalism college told me is known as a Journalistic Crusade.


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Feb 28, 2009)

signed the petition.
glad this did make some progress.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 28, 2009)

RMN said:


> i signed it too...
> btw i came to know that even in the UK,Sky has a "limit" on their "unlimited" connections.!


   Absolutely not.I was never charged single penny for unlimited downloads on sky ,( and i was torrenting day and night).I dont know if few of the cities have it but in Runcorn,UK where i used to be unlimited was free as air.


----------



## snubbed (Feb 28, 2009)

The guys from Airtel corporate office called me. I shouted at them for 15mins. I said i'll sue Airtel for cheating. They said they'll pass on my feedback about AFUP to the mgmt.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 28, 2009)

^^Like that's going to make any difference. They must have heard the "sue" part so many times after introducing the so called "policy". 

If they lower the rates then its still fair, otherwise I don't see the point.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 1, 2009)

kalpik said:


> A very nice video about net neutrality: *afup.broadbandforum.in/net-neutrality
> 
> I hope all you guys are spreading this as much as you can. We need a decent amount of signatures before we can take this forward!







*DIGG ENTRY* : *digg.com/world_news/Airtel_and_Its_Fair_Usuage_Policy



*BLOG ENTRY* : *urssiva.com/2009/02/27/airtel-and-its-fair-usuage-policy/



I have done my part ...


what about you guys ??

and needless to say changed my status sentence in orkut to link to by blog entry ....


----------



## kalpik (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Err.. you should have dugg the main site!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry bro...


didnt see it ...

missed it ...


anyway dugg it ...

kalpik any update on the issue ?


----------



## rosemolr (Mar 1, 2009)

done


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## vaithy (Mar 2, 2009)

First, I wish to all the members who have signed here, best of luck and success but I cann't sign as I am an employee of BSNL and it will raise some conflict of interest as well as, your complaint and struggle may brushed aside as supported by rival ISP employees...
But I can explaining my views without any conflict of Intersts,as I had dealt with customers complaints,consumer forum orders, and consumer laws..
Now My question is,
1) Whether anybody has the written letter or notice issued by Air Tel in this regard?-A-1
2) Whether any body has the copy of the letter,complaint submitted to Airtel,and reference no. given by them? A-2
3) And finally reply given by the Airtel (hard copy or soft copy if it is e- mail) and alleged website notification copy saved in html format..A3
Now approach TRAI-(Go to their web sites where the feed back section or contact section entered your complaint along with your Annexures..Since Airtel mentioned TRAI order, you also require the copy of the order..
Under the mandate given to TRAI it should have consulted the stake-holders(both ISP and Consumers)
What are Your chances?
1.When you purchase the BB connection signing the application and received the connection. a contract is established between the parties...A contract willbe a full unconditional unalterable ( unless a clause inserted by the parties concerned)
2.In the present case You have taken unlimited internet connection from the ISP by agreeing to pay certain amount for the period mentioned(monthly or annualy).
3.As long as you pay the bill correctly the ISP is bound to provide your connection as per original agreement.If on any account the ISP has altered the plan conditions without your agreement  you can sue him in court of Law, for breach of contract, and claim damages as per law.
4.the only way Airtel  subverting above road is, Airtel can anytime close the connection/or the plan, and reitroducing the same plan as 'Limited'. I am expecting you and all other Airtel users may recieve 'e-mail notification that the original 'plan'Unlimited no longer existed,and ask you to change to the new plan, then it weill be too late.. don't forget Airtel has a battery of Attorneys at their disposal

I don't beleive TRAI has issued the order.. Because BSNL so far not received it, if they receive, the first course they will forward it to Law Ministry opinion...

vaithy


----------



## amritpal2489 (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed... 
Hoping that it does bring some change....


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2009)

vaithy said:


> First, I wish to all the members who have signed here, best of luck and success but I cann't sign as I am an employee of BSNL and it will raise some conflict of interest as well as, your complaint and struggle may brushed aside as supported by rival ISP employees...
> But I can explaining my views without any conflict of Intersts,as I had dealt with customers complaints,consumer forum orders, and consumer laws..
> Now My question is,
> 1) Whether anybody has the written letter or notice issued by Air Tel in this regard?-A-1
> ...


Thank you for your post! Ill forward this piece of information to more knowledgeable people, and we will see how we can take this forward. I will keep you guys posted about any updates


----------



## vaithy (Mar 3, 2009)

Now today TRAI has issued order for ensuring minimum BB speed for all customers..



> The regulator has fixed a minimum ‘contention ratio number’ of users who can share the same bandwidth to ensure that customers get better and higher broadband speeds. Earlier, there was no such restriction on operators and they were offering service at a contention ratio of 1:80 to 1:100 (which means the same bandwidth would be used by 80 to 100 customers). Under the new guidelines, the contention ratio for broadband at home has been fixed at 1:50 and for business at 1:30.
> 
> A senior executive of a leading ISP said: “It will be good for customers, but operators may have to buy more bandwidth and therefore the tariffs for broadband will go up. Also, even at the existing ratio consumers will not get more than 64 kbps speeds.”
> 
> ...



Moreover, it is mentioned in the guidelines issuance notification that "any regulatory burden in present economic environment of Internet sector may increase the cost of service provisioning and will adversely impact the growth of broadband. The Authority prefers least regulatory intervention while providing greater flexibility to service providers to ensure better quality of service to internet/broadband subscribers."

Therefore, subscribers cannot expect ISPs to be in a hurry to enlighten subscribers with the nitty-gritty of why they cannot be assured better broadband services.

I  don't know whether the same order is used for Airtel's present policy ?


*www.business-standard.com/india/news/trai-moves-to-ensure-broadband-speed/00/55/350721/&com=y


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

signed


----------



## tapan_011 (Mar 7, 2009)

done

the link for FUP in airtel site is   

*www.airtel.in/applications/xm/Fair_Usage_Policy.pdf


----------



## krazzy (Mar 7, 2009)

I haz signed.


----------



## narangz (Mar 9, 2009)

Signed. Thanks Hellknight.


----------



## Neo_Collin (Mar 9, 2009)

vaithy said:


> First, I wish to all the members who have signed here, best of luck and success but I cann't sign as I am an employee of BSNL and it will raise some conflict of interest as well as, your complaint and struggle may brushed aside as supported by rival ISP employees...
> But I can explaining my views without any conflict of Intersts,as I had dealt with customers complaints,consumer forum orders, and consumer laws..
> Now My question is,
> 1) Whether anybody has the written letter or notice issued by Air Tel in this regard?-A-1
> ...



I have been in touch with Airtel's different level's of escalation teams ( nodal & appelette "final escalation point before TRAI" ).

They are completely novice when it comes to internet usage - don't even know how much speed can the customer expect - they don't even know what plans they offer !!!!!!!!!

According to them the FUP is implemented ONLY in south India as of now.
I am YET to receive a written communication on what is the details of MY PLAN - they sent a very vague letter - there it says implementation from march 1st, but the appelette helpdesk lady said they started implementing from Feb 7th.
She says they WILL NOT share the copy of order received from TRAI - they say they have received order from TRAI - Is there a way I can force them to give me the copy of TRAI order ????
I have told her that I want all these written / emailed to me as a proof. This was on thursday, I was told on friday that FUP is updated & that she will call me with details TODAY - no calls yet.
BTW - They have also withdrawn their Service Guarantee AS WELL..... 
I wanted to have everything written from a proper authority @ airtel before I raise any concerns with TRAI.

Above all these, since you are working in the dept which deals with customer complaints etc - Do u think consumers have a case ?
Do you also think Making this a debate in leading news papers would help our cause - I might be able to push that way


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 10, 2009)

Neo_Collin said:


> She says they WILL NOT share the copy of order received from TRAI - they say they have received order from TRAI - Is there a way I can force them to give me the copy of TRAI order ????
> I have told her that I want all these written / emailed to me as a proof. This was on thursday, I was told on friday that FUP is updated & that she will call me with details TODAY - no calls yet.


Now interesting part is:
there is no such order from TRAI,that's why she was unable to give it to you

Trai only asked for Consultation Paper of Broadband and its Quality of service
now it issued a press release on this topic. check www.trai.gov.in  i have read it twice and No Mention of Fcuk you policy.

Airtel is lying


----------



## kalpik (Mar 11, 2009)

Great! Mainstream media is picking this up! *epaper.livemint.com/Articletext.aspx?article=09_03_2009_008_003&mode=1

Note, that this is an e-paper edition. Means it was actually printed in the Mint paper 



> Airtel’s policy has created a flurry of activity among bloggers and on Airtel’s online user forums, including on Facebook, the popular social networking site. Protesting the change in policy, at least 2,000 Airtel broadband customers have signed up in less than a week for an online petition at the India Broadband Forum, a forum that tracks developments in the broadband scene.
> An online petition addressed to Airtel chairman and managing director Sunil Bharti Mittal says: “We feel that this policy under the garb of ‘fair usage’ seeks to essentially place limits on ‘unlimited’ plans... We feel   that this is a regressive move towards Internet usage in India.”    An India Broadband Forum (IBF) spokesperson said the issue is not just about restriction of download limits but a more pervasive one concerning what is known as net neutrality. “The broader implications are that it allows ISPs to control access to the Internet. Today, it will be about how much you can download. Tomorrow, it will be about what sites you can access and what you cannot (also called net neutrality),” forum spokesperson Vaibhav Kumar said.


 One of the news reporter from economic times also contacted the admin of broadbandfoum.in


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Kalpik for the news. Is it 11th March edition? as I couldn't find it in today's (10th March) edition.

Watever, this means we are heard, lets c, aage kaya hota hai...


----------



## amohit (Mar 11, 2009)

> Internet and Mobile Association of India president Subho Ray said, “If the service is provided under ‘broadband’ to the customers when they signed in, it cannot be reduced to 128 (kbps) since the government of India definition of broadband is minimum 256 (kbps).



I am on 256kbps plan. I have a strong feeling airtel will shortly be upgrading me to 384kbps connection.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 11, 2009)

*Project TRAI : Join in For the Future Internet!*



please join in here ...


----------



## xingles (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 22, 2009)

do online petitions work?


----------



## eminemence (Mar 24, 2009)

This is a good read : *tarundua.net/mythbusting/indian/isp/ecosystem
Though haven't signed the petition .


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 25, 2009)

eminemence, great share. a must read


----------



## yippee (Mar 25, 2009)

kalpik im sorry to say this but a couple of hundred people can't make any change against such a big private organization


----------



## eminemence (Mar 25, 2009)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> eminemence, great share. a must read



Thanks


----------



## shobhit kumar121 (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope this reaches the right ears! Signing on behalf of other users!


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2009)

Petition...I am DISAPPOINT


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 7, 2009)

wats this abt? can some1 brief me up?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

I've signed although I'm not an airtel user...


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 10, 2009)

Why is this thread sticky for so long, as only 77 posts are here.
Why is not someone making BSNL thread for improving upon their 2am - 8am Night Unlimited time slot.? u will have hundreds of petition.


----------



## azbokikr (Apr 12, 2009)

This seems to be a global trend. Quite a few American and Canadian ISPs have started capping downloads. 

I found _this_ on the internet.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 13, 2009)

Neo_Collin said:


> I have been in touch with Airtel's different level's of escalation teams ( nodal & appelette "final escalation point before TRAI" ).
> 
> They are completely novice when it comes to internet usage - don't even know how much speed can the customer expect - they don't even know what plans they offer !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



RTI is your Weapon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

Fire it!


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 14, 2009)

Why is not someone making BSNL thread for improving upon their 2am - 8am Night Unlimited time slot.?


----------



## recklessrk (Apr 18, 2009)

m with u bro


----------



## hellknight (Apr 20, 2009)

More bad news.. read this

*Damn Bad News*

Read the first paragraph


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

hellknight said:


> More bad news.. read this
> 
> *Damn Bad News*
> 
> Read the first paragraph


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/107large.png


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 21, 2009)

Any official confirmation regarding TRAI approving the FUP philosophy? Please provide links to that...

Arun


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

None whatsoever.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 21, 2009)

Reliance has implemented FUP in its Wireless 3mbps BB+ service .... though i am not sure they did the same with their DSL service 

they have capped the night unlimited to 10GB ( in small print ) .... and will charge for data transfers which go beyond this limit 



> A Reliance Communications Ltd spokesperson said: “Our unlimited plans offer unlimited downloads without any restrictions.”    State-run Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd and Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd didn’t respond to request for comment



This is what i read in the mint newspaper article posted here before ..... Damn these ppl 


And i also would like to know if its true that privates ISPs in India have formed an informal cartel to implement such  policies ... i have been hearing such rumors


----------



## prakash.gourav (Apr 22, 2009)

done..


----------



## ShAnKeY (Apr 24, 2009)

Done


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 7, 2009)

IS NIGHT UNLIMITED TOPUP in airtel Available still ? I have a 1mbps unlimited plan right now of airtel, and am not using any combo plans as of now but have been a 2.5+ year old customer of airtel. So can i avail the combo plans alongwith the Night unlimited topup ?

Combo599 (512K 2GB limit) or Combo499 (512K 1GB limit). But only i need to enquire if i can get a night unlimited topup myself. I heard its only available to old connections and not new connections. So, mine is an old one ....

+

Is FUP applicable on combo + night unlimited plans too ? means i wont cross the 1-2 GB limit of combo but on night unlimited @ 512K, is the fup of airtel applicable ?

and is FUP applicable on this new Night unlimited + combo too - One Airtel Combo 749 (2mbps 4GB limit). or is night unlimited not available on this or any combo for an old user ?

Anyone knows ?


----------

